# I can never understand this.



## Davey Jones (May 22, 2014)

So im the third person to the check out at Walmart and this always happens at ANY store  checkout.
Why is it you women wait until the clerk tells you the final cost of your items THEN you proeceed to go into your pocketbooks to search for something,anything to pay for those items.
You usually end up using your credit/debit card IF you can find it in there and sometimes when that card is over the limit THEN you go back into the pocketbook and start  searching again for another card....grrrrrr.
Men, on the other hand, seem to be always ready to pay, they usually have their cash or card right in their hand...
Why is that ???
This morning this lady started look for bills to pay,it looks like the those bills are scattered all over the inside of her pocketbook.
THEN she has the nerve to ask her hubby,who is standing there hopelessy  for  coins. "I have 2 dimes do you have 2 cents?" for a 36.22 bill. grrrrr


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

So did the husband get to put his two cents worth in?


----------



## Pam (May 22, 2014)

I called in at the supermarket today, three people in front of me. The first was a man who couldn't find his money, it was the young lady behind him who found it.... he'd dropped his wallet in amongst the carrier bags. Next was the young lady, shopping paid for promptly and on her way, after this was another man who searched through his pockets for his wallet without success so then proceeded to search through his 'man bag', finally found it, paid for his goods then started going through his 'man bag' again to look for a shopping bag.  In the meantime I had a little nap while I waited. layful:


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 22, 2014)

I've made the same observation about (primarily but not exclusively) women in Bitish supermarkets.  It's as if being asked to pay comes as a surprize to some shoppers.
It's made worse when they take ages to individually wrap and pack each item before embarking on a search for their purse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2014)

I agree with Capt Lightning, it may seem to be primarily (because women do most of the store shopping), but not exclusively.  I'm a woman, I don't ever carry a pocketbook, and I am always considerate of the cashier and all those behind me in line, and ready to pay when required.  If there's a store card I need to use, I have that out also before I hit the register.


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

I think it's more about a person's experience and organization skills, rather than gender.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 22, 2014)

Pam said:


> I called in at the supermarket today, three people in front of me. The first was a man who couldn't find his money, it was the young lady behind him who found it.... he'd dropped his wallet in amongst the carrier bags. Next was the young lady, shopping paid for promptly and on her way, after this was another man who searched through his pockets for his wallet without success so then proceeded to search through his 'man bag', finally found it, paid for his goods then started going through his 'man bag' again to look for a shopping bag. In the meantime I had a little nap while I waited. layful:





Whats a man bag???   Bet that guys is a 102 years old.
Men and women that old are allowed to be slow and confused.


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I think it's more about a person's experience and *organization skills*, rather than gender.


  Yes, I think you are 100% correct on that. If a person can't figure out what they are doing at the store .. imagine how they do things at home!  .... a scatterbrain is always a scatterbrain.


----------



## Kaya (May 22, 2014)

I always was a bit tiffed at slower old folk at the checkout, digging for change in their purse or manbag and counting as they went along. Until I got to be one of 'em. layful:


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Whats a man bag???


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I always was a bit tiffed at slower old folk at the checkout, digging for change in their purse or manbag and counting as they went along. Until I got to be one of 'em. layful:



Certainly old age can bring challenges in their own right. We know that ... sorry, not meaning to call someone with senior issues a scatterbrain.  The ones I see in the grocery store aren't of that description for sure... just young (er) and inconsiderate of others. :indecisiveness:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 22, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Whats a man bag???



My husband has a man bag-sometimes known as a "murse"  He started carrying it when he had a tablet-it was/is actually a tablet carrying case. But we discovered he wasn`t constantly searching for his keys,wallet,glasses,sunglasses etc. when he carried it so he`s been using it for years now. Now he just misplaces his man bag lol.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 22, 2014)

OK so some women fumble through their purses, but some men are not perfect people while shopping at Walmart.
It wasn't hard finding headlines about MEN's behavior while in Walmart.

[h=1]Florida man, 77, beat Walmart customer for too many items in express checkout
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ut-items-cops-article-1.1581406#ixzz32TU5EHWQ[/h]Here's another story, this time about 2 men shopping in Walmart:
Wal-Mart customer cusses out self-checkout machine, loses tooth in fight

And another man at Walmart:
SC man pitches fit waiting in Walmart checkout line

[h=3]NY man attacked Army officer at Wal-Mart[/h]
[h=2]Woman Abducted From Wal-Mart Parking Lot, Sexually Assaulted
Read more: http://ktla.com/2014/04/08/man-sought-in-kidnap-rape-of-woman-in-wal-mart-parking-lot/#ixzz32TY6yNc6[/h]

Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/2014/03/04/4864632/wal-mart-customer-angry-with-self.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

One time the cashier said "paper or plastic?" and for a split second, I thought he was asking about method of payment!  In my younger days, I have been guilty of trying to carry everything in my arms instead of a cart...these days, by the time my turn comes around, I can't use my arms!  I am learning.  I also get confused when using the swipe machines...each one is different.  Throw in a gift card, and sometimes I panic.


----------



## Kaya (May 22, 2014)

I refuse to step foot in a Walmart for the reasons listed above in Lois' post. Riffraff. No thanks.


----------



## Geezerette (May 22, 2014)

LOL at paper or plastic! Good one. Poor Mr. Davey Jones. You probably know that increasing impatience in ordinary situations like checkout lines can be a sign of.......something not good for Seniors, sooooo sad, toooo bad.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2014)

Well if it's any consolation which I know it probably isn't...it happens here in all of our supermarkets too...and certainly not just with seniors. It seems to come as a huge surprise to many people even tho' they've perhaps stood in the queue for ages waiting to place their items on the conveyor belt..where they could easily get their money or card out ready...that when they've finally got their items bagged, that they're asked to pay.:why:

Then there's the endless searching for purses and wallets at the bottom of the bag, then out comes a ton of coupons where they start trying to sort out which ones are relevant to that particular shop or are even in date

Standing there for ages with frozen food in the cart which is beginning to thaw, and watching the clock because the parking charge is about to expire and you're gonna get a ticket, because people can't organise themselves, is extremely annoying, so I'm in your court Davey Jones! Definitely!


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2014)

Underneath it all, we're still hunters & gatherers....we just have to stand in line to pay for it!  Course.. "He who pays the piper is the one who calls the tune!"


----------

